# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  نريد أيكونه (للتوقيع الفلاشى ) ضمن مربع الادوات

## فارس الرومانسيه

نريد أيكونه (للتوقيع الفلاشى ) ضمن مربع الادوات

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أولا أن عضو جديد
لسه مسجل حالا

وأنا بعدل ملفى الشخصى

وبضع توقيع

اكتشفت أن مفيش ايكونه

للتوقيعات الفلاشيه

http://www.up-king.com/almaciat/5j7s...qm6fgloxf9.swf


اتمنى إضافتها إلى شريط الادوات

لانها تعتبر نقطه اساسيه فى جميع المنتديات


تقبلوا خالص تحياتى

فارس الرومانسيه

----------


## smsma

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
موجود 3 ايقونات للفلاش داخل صندوق الادوات

----------


## سيدغريب القاضي

شكرأ على هذه الملاحظة ....

----------


## dina fahmy

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------

